# Flame Polishing



## Harley2001 (Feb 6, 2013)

Has any one tried flame polishing on acrylic.


----------



## plantman (Feb 6, 2013)

:bananen_smilies035: Harley: Look on the home page in the upper left corner. There is a little box there labled Google site search that our new library manager has added. Type in flame polishing, and it will leed you to articles on this site and others on this subject. Jim S


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2013)

If you are considering trying this, please make sure you know the difference between acrylic, celluloid and resin.  Flame polishing acrylic MAY work.  Any of the others are very likely to be destroyed.

FWIW,
ed


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 7, 2013)

I've done some and tried the heat gun with pretty good results.  It's easy to over heat so remember that, like turning, it's easy to take off a little more, real hard to put it back on.  Keep the heat moving and go slow until you get the hang of it.
WB


----------



## Harley2001 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Bill and Ed


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 9, 2013)

This is good to see. I've been thinking about this myself. Has anybody tried to do the onside of a closed end blank?


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 9, 2013)

Having done a lot of feet of edge flame polishing in the 100's As been stated by the other posters. 
KNOW YOUR Material!!!!
Keep your heat source form the edge! It is a real pain to try to repair over heating or burn.
KEEP MOVING AT ALL COSTS! 
Start with a semi smooth edge, I have only meet one guy that  could flame polish a rough chainsaw cut on the acrylic.

Finally, as with most things in life PRACTICE, PRACTICE,PRACTICE, cut some sheet goods in to strips about 1" wide or make some shelves out of it but you will have 4 edges to practice on.
:clown:


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Feb 9, 2013)

Which ones of the resins used for blank casting would be acrilic for flame polishing. I have seen a lot of these threades but never this part spoken of.  Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 9, 2013)

I've been playing with flame polishing my screwed up PR/alumilite blanks and there is promise.  But, there is a miniscule line between polished and runny.


----------



## MrDave (Feb 11, 2013)

*youtube*

Info only...  if you search youtube for FLAME POLISH DUCK CALL you will find some good info...   
PS:  Your next question is have i tried it? NO..... I do not have enough fire extinguishers in the shop, HA HA

How to flame polish an acrylic duck call barrel - YouTube

enjoy..
Thanks, Dave


----------

